# Google and abortion



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 9, 2008)

'Google faces court for ban on religious abortion ads'


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 13, 2008)

The Scottish Baptist Union's Bill Slack has requested that the denominations churches object to current UK legislation about the "hybrid embryos" debate. It would seem that Google only wants us to hear one voice on that debate! More on the SBU in Coffee Shop


----------

